# Gotta Catch Em' All! Pokemon TIME! :D



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

YES! More traditional art! It's been 3 weeks, but enough is enough haha. So i slipped in some traddy







Get it? Traddy? Tradition--....oh never mind.
I drew Metagross, you know...Pokemon's Metagross? Mhmm.
You know those pokemon that you train up from an egg? Then you put them in your party to take them to the PC box and they never leave? Well he's not one, but he was a mini french fry when i found him, and he came from Platinum at a young lv. and was transferred xD. He's such a sweetheart, so he got the honor of being the first to spend the night in Dream World yesterday at the Global Link. He loved it, now he wants his house decorated....so i asked him would a sketch due til further do notice. He replied with the thought, "Well....no...but draw me anyway mom.", so I did it. He's spoiled rotten







.
He watched me nonstop the whole 8 hours, ain't he a doll?

Here's his info. (There's a few of them but i chose one)
"Metagross has four brains in total. Combined, the four brains can breeze through difficult calculations faster than a supercomputer. This Pokémon can float in the air by tucking in its four legs. "

I liked doing this, i think i'll do it more often....

See the WIP below


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

T'nisse, I'm probably too old to understand what the hell you're talking about, but I like your latest sketch!!! What I like even better is the WIP part, you should include that more often so all those viewing can fully appreciate what a talent you are


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

AWESOME as usual!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> T'nisse, I'm probably too old to understand what the hell you're talking about, but I like your latest sketch!!! What I like even better is the WIP part, you should include that more often so all those viewing can fully appreciate what a talent you are


LOL Pokemon and grown ups, it's hilarious. xD
Thanks buddy! Yeah i really should shouldn't I? I need to draw more Gryphons, i miss my big guys, that's what i was suppose to draw but this boy came out instead.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> AWESOME as usual!!


Thank you sooo much! You are so kind


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Thank you sooo much! You are so kind


Aww SHUX....I try to be kind  I wish you lived closer to me.....I would pay you to give my daughter art lessons. I told you before at a very young age she was showing mad art skills. Now she is 9 and the star of her art class in school. But you my dear amaze me everytime I see your work! Keep it up


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pic girl! You should draw Ponyta!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pic girl! You should draw Ponyta!


Lol you know i actually considered, but i hate Ponyta xD lol. Maybe Rapidash one day.
Thanks girl!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I <3 pokemon! my favorite are the original tho... you should draw up a jolteon or a growlith or a vulpix... ahhhhhhhh <333333333333


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> I <3 pokemon! my favorite are the original tho... you should draw up a jolteon or a growlith or a vulpix... ahhhhhhhh <333333333333


Hahaha! I love the all of the generations, but i fave the third through fifth. Awesomeness lol!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

If there is one thing that Pokemon has taught me,it's that you will NEVER catch them all.

believe me,I have tried. LOL. Awesome art as always.

pss: Marill is the best.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> If there is one thing that Pokemon has taught me,it's that you will NEVER catch them all.
> 
> believe me,I have tried. LOL. Awesome art as always.
> 
> pss: Marill is the best.


Yah seriously. The only way that can happen is if you have all of their games, back from when they were pocket monsters, or many MANY friends who have them so that you can trade lol xD


----------

